# HMCS ST JOHN'S has suffered a fuel spill in Halifax harbour.



## jollyjacktar (8 May 2013)

Someone's got some splaining to do.   :facepalm:



> Navy frigate spills fuel into Halifax harbour
> May 8, 2013 - 10:08am By The Canadian Press
> 
> The Royal Canadian Navy is confirming that one of its frigates has spilled fuel into Halifax harbour.  Spokeswoman Tammy Harnish says the spill was reported today at 5 a.m. by crew aboard HMCS St. John’s.  She says it remains unclear how much fuel has leaked or how it happened.  A cleanup crew has been dispatched and the harbour master has been alerted.  The ship is anchored near Dartmouth Cove, directly across from downtown Halifax.  The powerful smell of fuel on the water was still evident several hours after the spill was reported.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 May 2013)

It was in the online Chronicle herald at 10 this am when I saw it....not good, someone will hang some poor OS-LS for this.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 May 2013)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> It was in the online Chronicle herald at 10 this am when I saw it....not good, someone will hang some poor OS-LS for this.


Yup.  The amount (spilled) we've heard is going to be a real problem for someone.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a few folks hitting the wall at flank speed over this if it's down to human error.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (9 May 2013)

Would this have been an issue a few years ago when raw sewage was pumped directly into the harbour?  I dunno, but if I had a bucket I'd be out there trying to scoop up some fuel since the cost of gas is consistently above $1.20/litre these days.


----------



## donaldk (9 May 2013)

Spill message is out on the DWAN:

msg-server.halifax.mil.ca

summary: No technical issues found.

search: spill message johns and its 3rd or 4th hit down.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 May 2013)

We had a replacement Engineer on our Cutter, filling the forward fuel tanks, he miscalculated the required amount and quite a bit of fuel overflowed from the dipping hole, right in front of the Captains cabin.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 May 2013)

Not being in the navy why would an OS hang?  Wouldn't a job like this be delegated higher?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 May 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Not being in the navy why would an OS hang?  Wouldn't a job like this be delegated higher?



Faeces travels down an inclined plane, gathering mass and gaining momentum as it moves.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 May 2013)

I do understand that. I guess what I was asking was can an OS be in a position to be the cause of the problem ie. do they pump the gas, watch the tanks etc


----------



## Danjanou (9 May 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Not being in the navy why would an OS hang?  Wouldn't a job like this be delegated higher?





			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Faeces travels down an inclined plane, gather mass and momentum as it moves.



Translation the RCN uses the same system as the Army does.  :


----------



## garb811 (9 May 2013)

donaldk said:
			
		

> Spill message is out on the DWAN:
> 
> msg-server.halifax.mil.ca
> 
> ...


Just because an unclass message is available on the DWAN doesn't mean the appropriate method of release of its contents is via a public message board on the internet...


----------



## Occam (9 May 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Just because an unclass message is available on the DWAN doesn't mean the appropriate method of release of its contents is via a public message board on the internet...



I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## cupper (9 May 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Faeces travels down an inclined plane, gathering mass and gaining momentum as it moves.



As a civil engineer, I know that if you put enough pressure behind it, you can make it flow uphill. ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 May 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Just because an unclass message is available on the DWAN doesn't mean the appropriate method of release of its contents is via a public message board on the internet...



Thanks for that.

Pat
Incumbant MARLANT Chief ERA


----------



## Jacky Tar (14 May 2013)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I do understand that. I guess what I was asking was can an OS be in a position to be the cause of the problem ie. do they pump the gas, watch the tanks etc



I don't think it's likely to be an OS who hangs, but whoever was the UDER/fuelling I/C likely won't be much longer.


----------

